# Invitation - Lehigh Valley, PA, NJ, Members for This Lord's Day- 10/13/19



## Pastor Rubino (Oct 12, 2019)

Greetings PB, 
1647 Heritage Reformed Church would like to invite anyone in the Lehigh Valley Area to join us. It is our first church service in the area, this Lord's day at 9:30 am. The address is 125 South Main Street, Bangor, PA, 18013. We utilize the Westminster Confession of Faith and KJV in our worship service. Hoping to reach those in need of a faithful covenant community of believers, for mutual edification. Soli Deo Gloria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

